#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  What is this?

## hillbilly

I saw this unique flower today. It reminded me of a Venus Fly Trap. Often see around the numerous temples of Thailand.


Luckily, the monks had the tree's name written down in Thai, but that would be to easy.

Here is another hint.

----------


## Propagator

Is it the Sala Tree - Shorea Robusta Roxb ? I believe that it was under this tree that the Buddha was born, therefore many temples have them in their grounds. I have a video clip of the tree at Doi Suthrep in full flower, will edit the pictures off and post later.    

If it is this tree they must have a long flowering season as my clip was taken in April.

----------


## Propagator

Here's the pictures I took in April, quality is not good as taken off the video clip - looks much better on the clip.

----------


## hillbilly

Damn, you guys are hard to beat.

----------


## aging one

Damn Pr. That was great.  Well done. In all seriousness.

----------


## hillbilly

I have planted several of these plants around the estate. What might they be?

----------


## hillbilly

This is another popular hanging plant seen. This one is (well actually there are 6) are hanging from my sala. What might these be?

----------


## Lily

The first one looks like a coleus. 

No flower just brightly coloured leaves.

----------


## hillbilly

> The first one looks like a coleus. 
> 
> No flower just brightly coloured leaves.


That is what I think too. :Smile:

----------


## Propagator

That was my impression as well, but I thought coleus had a serrated leaf.   They are one of the easiest plants to propagate from leaf cuttings.    :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

This plant has me confused. As you can see it really is a tree of some sort that makes for a great overhead cover for my BKK car-port. My question is this, what is this green watermelon thingy hanging down? Could it actually be a seed of some sort?


Here is a closer look.

----------


## Dougal

Looks like a Loofer or Loquat tree to me.

----------


## Curious George

I think the leaves resemble Loquat, but the fruit seems a bit elongated. I think Hilly wants to make his own gourmet Thai Chocolate. Do you agree that this may be a Cocoa tree? What part of the plant is the seed pod growing from?

Stock Cocoa tree photo

----------


## Marmite the Dog

That would be good on my roof patio. Does it grow very quickly?

----------


## Lily

> Loquat tree to me


Does the loquat tree have small yellow fruit that are quite tart?

----------


## Dougal

> Does the loquat tree have small yellow fruit that are quite tart?


I suspect that you are thinking of Cumquat Lily. They are delicious when candied (I think that's what they call it)

----------


## Dougal

> Do you agree that this may be a Cocoa tree?


I think that the Cocoa pod is semi segmented. Pretty sure that's a Loofer Hilly has got.

----------


## RDN

> That was my impression as well, but I thought coleus had a serrated leaf.   They are one of the easiest plants to propagate from leaf cuttings.


I was told a long time ago that the Coleus is considered a weed in its native country (which I don't know).

But it does have flowers - a very long stalk (9") grows up from between the leaves and has lots of small purple or pink flowers on it. But if you nip the flower stalk off as soon as it starts to grow, you get more and more leaves and the whole plant becomes like a bush. Very pretty.

Excuse me if I'm getting some of this wrong but I'm remembering this from about 30 years ago when someone brought a coleus back from a foreign holiday and gave a bit to everyone to grow. Couldn't stop the buggers growing. I had mine for years and gave bits of it to other people to grow.

----------


## Propagator

This is the fruit from the Loquat, so I dont think that that is HBs tree,

----------


## Propagator

^^  Spot on RDN.     Coleus is also known as the painted nettle, and is a member of the nettle family.     The flowers are very insignificant.

However I am not convinced that the one that HB has is a Coleus.     As I said before 99 % of Coleus has a serrated edge leaf and that doesnot appear to have one.     Also the colours of the Coleus are much more vibrant and more defined.

----------


## Dougal

> This is the fruit from the Loquat, so I dont think that that is HBs tree,


I looked up Loofer to get the corerct spelling and somehow got a link that gave Loquat as an alternative name - b***ocks of course. Scrub the Loquat, its a Loofer or Loofah.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Although I found no answers, this site might be useful to some of you.

TopTropicals.com - rare plants for home and garden

----------


## Curious George

> ^^ Spot on RDN. Coleus is also known as the painted nettle, and is a member of the nettle family. The flowers are very insignificant.
> 
> However I am not convinced that the one that HB has is a Coleus. As I said before 99 % of Coleus has a serrated edge leaf and that doesnot appear to have one. Also the colours of the Coleus are much more vibrant and more defined.


I've got to agree with you about the Coleus, and the Loquat. The Luffa (Lufah) is a vine, and not a tree. To be more specific, the luffa gourd is as segmented as the cocoa pod. Hilly needs to show a bit more for a proper ID. Let's see which part of the plant the fruit is emanating from!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> The Luffa (Lufah) is a vine, and not a tree. To be more specific, the luffa gourd is as segmented as the cocoa pod. Hilly needs to show a bit more for a proper ID. Let's see which part of the plant the fruit is emanating from!


The leaves are completely the wrong shape for a luffa vine.

----------


## hillbilly

> That would be good on my roof patio. Does it grow very quickly?


I bought this vine/tree for about B1500-2000 can't remember. it was about 6 ft tall. Less than 6 months later, i was complaining about having to constantly redirect the leading branch. :Smile: 

Come to think of it, i have had to cut damn near 8 foot from the vine/tree from time to time. It keeps wanting to attack my UBC satellite dish.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> That would be good on my roof patio. Does it grow very quickly?
> 
> 
> I bought this vine/tree for about B1500-2000 can't remember. it was about 6 ft tall. Less than 6 months later, i was complaining about having to constantly redirect the leading branch.
> 
> Come to think of it, i have had to cut damn near 8 foot from the vine/tree from time to time. It keeps wanting to attack my UBC satellite dish.


I hope someone figures out what it is, because I want one.

----------


## DrAndy

I have never figured out UBC either

----------


## hillbilly

I have my plant experts on the case as we speak. Where is the Florida people when you want them? :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

Another question. What is this tree and why the hollow space?

----------


## hillbilly

> Hilly needs to show a bit more for a proper ID. Let's see which part of the plant the fruit is emanating from!


The pic will have to wait but it looks like it is coming from the branch itself. Will try to get a closeup this weekend.

----------


## Curious George

> What is this tree and why the hollow space?


It looks like Papaya to me, but what do I know?. I guess hollow spaces exist just because they are there. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Whiteshiva

> Originally Posted by hillbilly
> 
> What is this tree and why the hollow space?
> 
> 
> It looks like Papaya to me, but what do I know?. I guess hollow spaces exist just because they are there.


Exactly - the question should be "why do other trees have their hollow space missing?"

----------


## Propagator

> Another question. What is this tree and why the hollow space?


Looks like a dead tree to me.    Fill the hollow with soil and plant a trailing plant in it.   :Razz:  

Looks like Papaya to me as well

----------


## hillbilly

You guys are to sharp. Still don't know why the Payapa tree lives for only about 3-5 years. Maybe, the hollow space?

Now, we as the green lovers have to tolerate certain creatures. What would you do with this in your garden?

----------


## Curious George

> What would you do with this in your garden?


I was going to make a smart remark like, "I'd bring out a piece of bread and a butter knife". Actually, I'd make a wide path around them, in fear of being stung and then having an anaphylactic reaction.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I thought it was a hedgehog climbing a tree.  :Smile:

----------


## Dougal

A swarm of bees in September is worth a ?? - wide berth?

----------


## Lily

> I suspect that you are thinking of Cumquat Lily. They are delicious when candied (I think that's what they call it)


No, I know cumquats very well.

The thing that we call a loquat, grows wild mostly near river banks and has fruit about three inches long with smooth yellow skin and a brown smooth seed and has quite a tart taste.

Jam is also made from it.

----------


## hillbilly

This is one of my trees upcountry. This tree is at least 75 meters tall. Do you have any idea what kind of tree it is?


Here is another tree I bought for B2000. It takes about 3 years to really get big and provide a lot of shade.

----------


## William

wood?

----------


## Propagator

> This is one of my trees upcountry. This tree is at least 75 meters tall. Do you have any idea what kind of tree it is?


 
No real idea o this.      Given the height of the tree at 75 metres+ (250 feet) which makes it one big f.....g tree I would say that it would be some type of conifer, eucalyptus or mountain ash.      Without more info as to whether it is deciduous or evergreen, type of leaf, any flowers, cones or seeds etc this is the best that can be assumed.     :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Here is a nice climbing one, flowers all the time and grows really quick, no idea what it is though  :Sad:

----------


## hillbilly

Thais will often pluck the white flowers from this tree and put in their hair. I have no idea what kind of tree it is. Anyone have any ideas?

----------


## Dougal

> Here is a nice climbing one, flowers all the time and grows really quick, no idea what it is though


The missus has planted two of those around our car port, I can vouch for the speed of growth. I'll ask her what its called.

----------


## Propagator

^ Please do - I can only surmise it is in  the acanthaceae family.

Memo to self - must buy decent book on Thailands trees and shrubs when I get there in Jan.  :Confused:

----------


## Propagator

> Thais will often pluck the white flowers from this tree and put in their hair. I have no idea what kind of tree it is. Anyone have any ideas?


Very difficult to do it from this, loads of possibilites. Do the flowers look anything like these:-

  

Could even be a type of hibiscus. 
I bet your landscape foreman has told you what it is  :Smile:

----------


## buadhai

I don't remember the Thai name. Maybe it is Cananga odorata? It's called ylang ylang in Tagalog and langilan in Chamorro. Could it be "kradang" in Thai? The flowers have long petals and are colored yellowish green and have a strong scent?

Wiki: Ylang Ylang

----------


## Propagator

Here ya are BH





Can't be that, HB said white flowers  :Smile:  .

----------


## hillbilly

> Very difficult to do it from this, loads of possibilites. Do the flowers look anything like these:-
> 
>   
> 
> Could even be a type of hibiscus. 
> I bet your landscape foreman has told you what it is


It sorta looks like the one of the left but the leaves don't match.

And yes, the big landscape boss has everything written down in Thai. However, this plant/tree was here before...

Will try to get a better photo.

----------


## Curious George

^ The one on the left is Leelawadee or Lanthom (Plumeria), and is used for making Leis. According to Thai Wife, sitting next to me at a Ramindra Internet Cafe, and says the white flower you're referring to in women's hair is Jampee.

----------


## hillbilly

^My Thai wife agrees with your Thai wife.

Regardless, it ain't going in my hair... :Smile:

----------


## Propagator

Thanks Curious George

Jampee - the White Jade Orchid Tree -  Magnolia Michelia Alba and Magnolia Michelia Alba DC





Hope this is it HB.    If it is, chalk another one up the the Teak Door
Plant Identification Bureau   :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## Curious George

> I have planted several of these plants around the estate. What might they be?


The ID of this plant has puzzled me, ever since it was posted. I brought back a wonderful reference book with me, from Thailand. The book is Plant Materials of Thailand by Uamporn Veesommai. I now believe this unknown plant is:
_Graptophyllum pictum_, of the _Acanthaceae_ family. (Eng.= Caricature Plant) | (Th.= TongPaKaiSad)

There are many variegated varieties with mixed colors of white, gold and red. Hilly, if you Google for pics of the above, do you think this ID is correct?

----------


## hillbilly

I think your ID hits the nail on the head! :Surprised:   I will say one thing, this plants grows like blazes.

----------


## hillbilly

Now here is a toughy. Our upcountry gardner planted this and says that she doesn't know the name but it will be beautiful.

----------


## Thai Wife

^
It is called PhayaRaiBai in Thai, and the English name is Indian tree or Milkbush. The scientific name is _Euphorbia tirucalli L._

Since it is in the Spurge family, be sure not to get any of the sap in your eye, or any other orifice. :Razz:

----------


## hillbilly

This clump of plants is planted thoughout hillbilly's land. What is this plant called?

----------


## Propagator

Looks to me as though it is the Calico Plant - _Alternanthera dentata rubiginosa_.

Hopefully CG or Thai wife will confirm this.  :Smile:

----------


## Thai Wife

^ I think you have the correct ID for it. I am not sure what the Thai name is. Do you have any idea? :Smile:

----------


## Curious George

Well, I can't just go half-way. I used the trusty reference book just purchased in Thailand, and have an answer. I did need Thai Wife's expertise on the Thai keyboard though.

Thai is บานไม่รู้โรยฝรั่ง, or BaanMaiRooRohyFarang. The fooler is that the Family is _Amaranthaceae_, in which many _Alternanthera_ reside. The variety shown is called ruby, since many others just have the green leaf.

----------


## hillbilly

Now this should be an easy one.

----------


## Thai Wife

^
My guess from your picture is Jack Fruit Tree. I am not absolutely sure since I am relying on tree bark, fruit and leaf shape. One picture is sometime not enough to ID.

Thai is ต้นขนุน , or DtonKhaNoon. In Latin, _Artocarpus heterophyllus._

----------


## hillbilly

Yes, it is a jackfruit tree! :Smile:   Is there some kind of Thai folklore that says having a jackfruit tree on your property is good luck?

----------


## Thai Wife

^
Yes, DtonKhaNoon, or Jack fruit tree, is consider one of many lucky plant for Thai's property. It presents a favorable circumstance that tends to favor good luck.

Thai word for "Noon" means to give support. Thais believe of having KhaNoon tree will help support the wealth/fortune for even more than what they currently have.

The wood from KhaNoon Tree is often used in sacred ceremonies, along with eight other type of woods. The ceremony of putting up the main pole for a new house and putting up spirit house require to have these nine woods staked beneath the pole.

----------


## Sir Burr

Oh dear......I just cut mine down.
It was on it's last legs with a fungal disease and the jack-fruit make a hell of a mess on the lawn.

----------


## Wallalai

What is this ? I don't know myself.

----------


## Curious George

^
Thai Wife is spending the day at the local Wat, so I will attempt an ID, if you don't mind.

Let me reiterate something about asking for plant identification. PLEASE give the best picture possible with closeup pictures of bloom, bark/stem, fruit, leaf, or what else may help. Seeing the overall plant's growth pattern helps, but only allows us to guess, without a positive ID.

My guess is:
Thai - พวงแสดเถา with PuangSadThao as the transliteration
Latin - Bignoniaceae Pyrostegia venusta
Common - Firecracker Vine or Flame Vine

While this example photo is of a golden variety, please verify it represents your blooms.

----------


## Curious George

> Oh dear......I just cut mine down.


As she was leaving for the Temple, Thai Wife asked me to tell you:

"Everything will be alright as long as you replace it. Plant another one toward the back of your property. They should not be expensive, or you may be able to get a free one from a Thai friend."

We have a small 6' tree, and I haven't seen much growth in 2 years. It must be very slow growing, but keeping it in a pot may not help either. We pot our cherished tropical plants due to the rare, but occasional overnight freeze during the winter months here. By the way, it's 80° F here today.

----------


## Wallalai

> et me reiterate something about asking for plant identification. PLEASE give the best picture possible with closeup pictures of bloom, bark/stem, fruit, leaf, or what else may help. Seeing the overall plant's growth pattern helps, but only allows us to guess, without a positive ID.


You're right but the plant is easy recognizable, and the picture is from last year as this year the bloom is just beginning. Sorry.  :Smile: 

It's exactly the plant in my garden, thanks.

----------


## Curious George

> Originally Posted by Curious George
> 
> et me reiterate something about asking for plant identification. PLEASE give the best picture possible with closeup pictures of bloom, bark/stem, fruit, leaf, or what else may help. Seeing the overall plant's growth pattern helps, but only allows us to guess, without a positive ID.
> 
> 
> You're right but the plant is easy recognizable, and the picture is from last year as this year the bloom is just beginning. Sorry. 
> 
> It's exactly the plant in my garden, thanks.


Please do not take any offense. My word "reiterate" means it has all been said before, and the comment was certainly not meant to isolate you from anyone else. I tried to put it as delicately as I could.

The fact is, someone takes a picture. It may be the best in focus, exposure and composition, but it is only a single picture. The person taking the picture has personally seen all angles and parts of the subject they are trying to immortalize. While the photographer thinks they have captured the subject, they have a closer relationship with the subject than the observer.

The person viewing the picture needs to understand all of the aspects of the subject by the single picture. Not being anywhere near, or having any other opportunity to see the subject, the viewer has the difficult task to interpret what is being shown. The outcome could be anyone's guess.

All I'm trying to say is, if you want a positive ID of something, please give it your best try to give as much information as possible. If you've ever looked at an ID 'key', one needs to observe each part of the subject to get to the next branch or plateau of identification.

Initially looking at your photo, I thought it was a Trumpet Vine, quite common here in Florida, but the wrong plant. It took well over an hour of research to have any confidence in the ID given.

----------


## Lily

> Thai - พวงแสดเถา with PuangSadThao as the transliteration Latin - Bignoniaceae Pyrostegia venusta Common - Firecracker Vine or Flame Vine


We have that one in Australia and it is very good for covering pergolas with a dense shady vine. Quick grower too.

----------

